# Deadliest Catch



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 4, 2007)

I know a number of people have mentioned they watch this show. Anyone catch the new season last night?

Man did they get off to a slow start. They spent more time in the bar and grocery store than on the water.


----------



## cement (Apr 4, 2007)

I only caught part of it.

One of the boats sank? wholly crap! I was thinking what a cool summer job that would be for a college kid, now I'd rather he stay at the supermarket.

I liked the fishing science aspect to last night's show. I need to figure out how to catch these strange critters out here now.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 4, 2007)

The boat that sunk was the Ocean Challenger, which was fishing for cod. It wasn't one of the boats profiled on the show. The thing I like about this show is that it's not a bunch of hyped up daredevils or attention whores. It's a bunch of guys trying to make a living in a risky profession.



> The Associated Press
> Published: October 20, 2006
> 
> Last Modified: October 20, 2006 at 03:09 PM
> ...


----------



## cement (Apr 4, 2007)

^^^ it's always smart to gear up properly. he was the only one wearing a survival suit.


----------



## GCracker (Apr 4, 2007)

I watched last night! I love this show.


----------



## Fudgey (Apr 4, 2007)

I also noticed they spent a long time in the bar. aren't they supposed to be off catching crabs? I dont want any of the crabs you can catch at a bar!


----------



## Bigwolf (Apr 4, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> I know a number of people have mentioned they watch this show. Anyone catch the new season last night?
> Man did they get off to a slow start. They spent more time in the bar and grocery store than on the water.



That show is awesome---tivo'd it, but haven't had a chance to watch it yet.

The work seems like it would be cool to do for a couple hours, but a couple weeks/months/whatever would be far too long and far too much work.

They always look tired and cold. :Locolaugh:

And then there's the whole possible death factor that goes along with the work.... :joke:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 4, 2007)

I like when it gets later in the season and the cold, miserable, exhausted deckhands on a boat with shitty luck practically mutiny.


----------



## GCracker (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm trying to talk my wife into letting me go up there for a season to work! I love the ocean, fishing, etc! Rough weather has never bothered me, but I think those 80 foot seas would take some getting used to.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Apr 4, 2007)

GCracker said:


> I'm trying to talk my wife into letting me go up there for a season to work! I love the ocean, fishing, etc! Rough weather has never bothered me, but I think those 80 foot seas would take some getting used to.



Not a chance you'd get me on one of those boats. I'd have a serious problem with the fact that if you fall or get pulled overboard, there's about a 99.99% chance that you're dead.

I'm sure the captains are professionals, but I wouldn't let most of the dudes working on those crews shine my shoes. If I'm going into that kind of potential life and death environment, I'm not going with anything less than a well trained military crew and ship.

But that's just me. :joke:


----------



## Dleg (Apr 4, 2007)

I love that show, but I haven't caught the new season yet. I didn't even see all of the last season, either. I generally hate "reality shows" because they are anything BUT real. But this show is the exception.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 5, 2007)

I missed the new season premier and the season premier of the shield..

dammit

dammit

dammit

well one thing is you know TLC re-runs the hell out of everything


----------



## Desert Engineer (Apr 5, 2007)

Road Guy said:


> I missed the new season premier and the season premier of the shield..
> dammit
> 
> dammit
> ...



You should get tivo...

Once you set the season pass, it will record the show from season to season (as long as it doesnt change names ie survivor 9, survivor 10...), and it will pick up the show if the network changes its time slot. not to forget the ability to skip commercials, and rewind (excellent for ufc, boxing and sports)


----------



## Ferg_AR (Apr 5, 2007)

Road Guy said:


> I missed the new season premier and the season premier of the shield..
> dammit
> 
> dammit
> ...



The Shield! I've never been addicted to a show until that one. You missed a good premiere though. I think they rerun the shows on Sunday night. Keep an eye out. Thank goodness I have a DVR now 

Deadliest Catch is a really good show. I usually stop to watch it while channel surfing.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 15, 2008)

bump!

Woo hoo!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 15, 2008)

I am glad to see someone else is as excited as me about the season premire tonight. I have had that f-ing Bon Jovi song in my head for weeks now. I have been singing it around the house and driving my wife crazy. "I'm a cowbow........On a steel horse I ride...............I'm wanted.....................Dead or Alive......."


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 15, 2008)

sweet, i actually have the house to myself and will get to watch it without the usual background noise


----------



## SkyWarp (Apr 15, 2008)

Boyd said:


> I am glad to see someone else is as excited as me about the season premire tonight. I have had that f-ing Bon Jovi song in my head for weeks now. I have been singing it around the house and driving my wife crazy. "I'm a cowbow........On a steel horse I ride...............I'm wanted.....................Dead or Alive......."


I can't remember what country I was in, but they had the British Discovery Channel and it had a different theme song and the narrator wasn't Mike Rowe. As best I could tell, it was the same show otherwise, but it just wasn't the same.


----------



## Katiebug (Apr 16, 2008)

Boyd said:


> I am glad to see someone else is as excited as me about the season premire tonight. I have had that f-ing Bon Jovi song in my head for weeks now. I have been singing it around the house and driving my wife crazy. "I'm a cowbow........On a steel horse I ride...............I'm wanted.....................Dead or Alive......."


We are a Deadliest Catch fan household. Everything stops when it's on (first run) and people know better than to call the house on Tuesdays at 9 PM for the next few months! We have Seasons 1-3 on DVD; I watch them while I'm on the elliptical trainer.

Sig Hansen is making an appearance at Helly Hansen in Newport, RI in a few weeks (on Mr. Bug's day off). We're seriously considering going to it.

I liked last night's episodes. The truck thing was just unreal! How the heck that prank can be topped is beyond me...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 16, 2008)

> I can't remember what country I was in, but they had the British Discovery Channel and it had a different theme song and the narrator wasn't Mike Rowe. As best I could tell, it was the same show otherwise, but it just wasn't the same.


I caught that in England last year myself. It was similar enough but had a real different feel to it. I'm used to Mike Rowe narrating and Discovery's tendency to overdramatize just a little.



> We are a Deadliest Catch fan household. Everything stops when it's on (first run) and people know better than to call the house on Tuesdays at 9 PM for the next few months! We have Seasons 1-3 on DVD; I watch them while I'm on the elliptical trainer.


Same here as far as everything stopping when a new episode is on. We shifted our weekly dinner with some friends to last night instead of the usual Wednesday, so I taped the behind the scenes thing that was on at 8 plus the 2 episodes at 9 and 10.

We'll watch one episode tonight and we are going to save the other one for Sunday. That's my wife's birthday plus we may have our new place in Mass. lined up by then so I am going to score some king crab legs to celebrate and go with it.


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 16, 2008)

I thought Discovery Channel went waaaaaaaaaaaaay overboard (pun intended) on the dramatics last night. This season better wind up with something catastrophic happening to warrant that kind of ominous foreshadowing.

I wonder what the world would be like if engineers were as superstitious as crab boat captains. The cup-o-noodles spittoon was ludicrous. I can't get away with that kind of crap. I won't calculate this SE transition until I have a granola bar wrapper to use as a sheet of scratch paper!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 16, 2008)

^Just wait until they get footage of a boat tipping over. They reshowed that guy who fell off the stack on his boat last year that one of the show's boats rescued for the better part of 2 episodes.

The funniest part was they kept re-playing someone shouting "Take your underwear off dude!" as they stripped off the guy's cold wet clothes.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 16, 2008)

I like watching the show when I catch on tv, but I it's not one of the must watch shows. While its interesting to watch, if I were a captain, I don't think I'd sell out and have a camera crew on board for the mere saftey issues it could cause. The extra people/equipment the captain is now responsible for, workers trying to "look good" for the camera, having to work around the said extra equipment/people, producers pushing to get that perfect footage...too many things that would put my people in harms way, when they are already dealing with very real and very deadly conditions.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 16, 2008)

roadwreck said:


> I thought Discovery Channel went waaaaaaaaaaaaay overboard (pun intended) on the dramatics last night. This season better wind up with something catastrophic happening to warrant that kind of ominous foreshadowing.
> I wonder what the world would be like if engineers were as superstitious as crab boat captains. The cup-o-noodles spittoon was ludicrous. I can't get away with that kind of crap. I won't calculate this SE transition until I have a granola bar wrapper to use as a sheet of scratch paper!


The Wizard sucks. I am suprised they didn't cut that boat for this season. The cut a couple of the crappy boats from last year that were definitely in it so they could get on TV. The Farwest Leader was one of the. It had the woman on it that got scared when the weather got bad. What a f-ing moron. What did she expect, bluebird weather, I guess she didn't see the first two seasons of the show. They also cut the Maverick. That was another showboat.

The one that got me last night was the Time Bandit. The captain's Mom had a scary dream. I guess we'll see................ooooooooooooohhhhhhhh.

I like the Cornelia Marie and the Northwestern. Those guys don't care about the cameras and are there to fish.....or crab.....or whatever the hell they call it.

Also, I don't quite understand why they call it fishing or call the crew fishermen. Shouldn't they be crabbing crabermen?


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 16, 2008)

Boyd said:


> Also, I don't quite understand why they call it fishing or call the crew fishermen. Shouldn't they be crabbing crabermen?


For the same reason they call people who raise livestock farmers. Farmers grow things whether they be plants or animals and fisherman harvest things from water whether they are fish, crab, etc...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 16, 2008)

snickerd3 said:


> For the same reason they call people who raise livestock farmers. Farmers grow things whether they be plants or animals and fisherman harvest things from water whether they are fish, crab, etc...


That logic doesn't exactly work. Farmers grow stuff on a farm. The Fisherman doesn't catch stuff on a fish. Using your argurment they would be called seamen or oceanmen or something like that.


----------



## testee (Apr 16, 2008)

you know how you get rid of crabs, right?

you shave one half.

light the other half on fire.

then stab them with an ice pick as they run out.


----------



## Katiebug (Apr 16, 2008)

Boyd said:


> The Wizard sucks. I am suprised they didn't cut that boat for this season. The cut a couple of the crappy boats from last year that were definitely in it so they could get on TV. The Farwest Leader was one of the. It had the woman on it that got scared when the weather got bad. What a f-ing moron. What did she expect, bluebird weather, I guess she didn't see the first two seasons of the show. They also cut the Maverick. That was another showboat.
> The one that got me last night was the Time Bandit. The captain's Mom had a scary dream. I guess we'll see................ooooooooooooohhhhhhhh.
> 
> I like the Cornelia Marie and the Northwestern. Those guys don't care about the cameras and are there to fish.....or crab.....or whatever the hell they call it.
> ...


Yeah, we're not so fond of the Wizard. Monte is cooler than Keith, who just seems disturbingly superstitious. Didn't they have a loser greenhorn last season? Unlike a lot of the crab fishermen, they go to the trouble of getting Coast Guard master and mate licenses. Their boat was always in the top 5 or 10 in the fleet during the derby fishing days, so apparently they're good at what they do. I just don't find them particularly compelling. I thoroughly enjoyed their website, though - lots of neat information about the boat itself and how it was converted from a WWII Navy yard oiler.

Time Bandit: I like Andy best. Johnathan can sometimes seem skeevy. And I definitely don't like Scotty (John's kid) - seems like a little snot. Russell (one of their deckhands) is a riot. I'm impressed at what they do with a smaller boat than the others on the show. They definitely seem like a fun-loving bunch. They were actually the chase boat during the 1st season.

I like what we've seen of the Early Dawn. The longlining process was interesting to watch. Brown crab must be a lucrative fishery without much competition, for each deckhand to have earned $90K from it!

The North American is the other new boat this year. It wasn't on either of last night's episodes. The captain of that one is Norwegian and his father was associated somehow with the Hansens' father. Apparently there's something of a rivalry. Should be interesting...plus Eric Nyhammer, the captain of the Rollo (Season 2) was a deckhand on the North American (after he took his boat out and caught their quota).

I liked the Maverick when Rick was captain. Blake played to the cameras too much. I know there was a lot of manufactured drama in Season 2 with Rick not handing the boat over to Blake, though - they said he "chose" not to return for opie season, but that's because his father was very ill and he was running his dad's boat for another fishery at the time. He may be a tool, but apparently he's a decent fisherman.

Northwestern and Cornelia Marie are my favorites. Love both those boats and the guys on them.

I wish the Rollo had more than one season on the show. They seemed really laid-back and fun.

ETA: Hated the Farwest Leader. Their captain was sarcastic, the engineer was a screaming jerk, and the wife shouldn't have been allowed on the boat except when tied up at the dock. Mr. Bug calls her "Brunhilda".


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 16, 2008)

> Yeah, we're not so fond of the Wizard. Monte is cooler than Keith, who just seems disturbingly superstitious. Didn't they have a loser greenhorn last season?


I kinda like the Wizard. To each his own I guess.

They were the ones with the deadbeat greenhorn last year. I'm surprised they didn't toss his ass in.


----------



## Dleg (Apr 17, 2008)

Well, I haven't seen any of the new season yet, but judging by a few of the happenings last season, and some of the comments above, I'd say Discovery needs to move on with something new. Once the show starts manufacturing suspense and drama, and once the crews start playing to the camera, the whole thing has lost what originally excited me. I liked the show because it was "real". It's beginning to seem more like "reality" TV now. Just a little, but that's a little too much for me.

There's tons of interesting, tough jobs out there that they could follow. Anyone watched "Ax Men" yet on the history channel?


----------



## rudy (Apr 17, 2008)

My hubby and I went to the movies this weekend. Our first time out in a long time time. So, we get there a half hour early. Too early for them to let us into the theater; they were still cleaning it from the previous showing. Then, I started thinking, how come we don't get to church this early. But, that's another story. Back to this story.

So, we finally get into the theater. They start flashing questions about movie stars to keep us entertained. Then, they start showing commercials. Crap. I payed to see commercials. Crap. So, we watch this car commercial. And I'm complaining (in my mind, of course). So, then this other commercial comes on. It's the Deadliest Catch show. I loved it... and on the big screen. They should show more of those kind of commercials.


----------



## SkyWarp (Apr 17, 2008)

I can only think of one movie theater chain in this region that shows tv commercials. Coincidentally, they're trashy theaters.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> I kinda like the Wizard. To each his own I guess.


rlyflag:

Alltel Cell Phone Commercial

So, what level dungeon master are you? :blink:

JR


----------



## ROBIAMEIT (Apr 18, 2008)

Deadliest Catch is AWSOME and every thing STOPS at my house when its on! . . . . . i am a DIE HARD fisherman and i know what its like to be cold wet and tired but those dudes are INSANE!!. . . . to work 30 + hours STRAIGHT in that environment!! My wife . . . not so much. man i could watch those guys pull in crabs all night!

replies to comments : Those dudes may look like toothless bums and as far as letting them shine my shoes . . . EVERYONE of those guys are proffessional . . . . they make it look SOO easy on the show (ok . . so maybe not!) but just to be able to maneuver those 1/2 ton cages around on the deck in 20 foot seas is amazing to me! they are THE REAL DEAL. i wouldnt have one second thought about letting anyone of them have my back.

show begining is slow : its the start of the season guys!! . . . . as a TV show they HAVE to pull you in and make you WANT to see what happens next and to make you have some kind of emotional connection with those guys. . . . no one whould give a crap what happened if you didnt see them acting like normal people, drinking in a bar and shopping for food. BESIDES . . . ITS ALASKA!! . . . . i would watch WEEDS grow on TV if it was in Alaska!!

Fisherman/Crab fisherman : the Alaskan King Crab season is only a SMALL part of what they do . . . theres Cod, Opies, Brown crabs. . . . . the King seasons length is set by a quota of allowable harvested crabs. the season could be over in 3 days or one week, depending on how everyone is doing. they are FISHERMAN fishing for crabs! . . . .the guys on Tv even SAY it "LETS GO FISHIN!"

One of my college buddies went up and did it one season . . . . never looked back. came home after 6 months with enough money to buy a NICE house in State College PA . . CASH. even met an Alaskan native girl and married her

From the rest of us desk jockeys :

Chinda . . . i know youre out there somewhere bro . . . . YOU ROCK DUDE


----------



## rudy (Apr 21, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> ^Just wait until they get footage of a boat tipping over. They reshowed that guy who fell off the stack on his boat last year that one of the show's boats rescued for the better part of 2 episodes.
> The funniest part was they kept re-playing someone shouting "Take your underwear off dude!" as they stripped off the guy's cold wet clothes.


I saw that part on last night's show. It was sub-titled "The Best of Season 3." i couldn't believe that guy was hanging on the edge of the boat near the bottom of the crab cages. He's crazy. It would have been cool if they had shown footage of the actual rescue when they pulled him out.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 25, 2008)

I just spent $80 for 4 lbs of good old Alaskan red gold. I am feeling celebratory!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 14, 2009)

New season starts tonight.

:w00t:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 14, 2009)

DAMN RIGHT!

I watched most of the marathon this weekend. I love this show, it's the only one I actually set aside time to watch each week.

I drove by a lake on the way to work this morning and was compelled to bellow out "The vast Bering Sea!"


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 14, 2009)

Just an uninteresting side note: ^^^ That crab's coloring looks like it's been cooked.

Maybe it's a ghost crab. Or a crab so tough that it could be cooked and still be alive. Maybe that's why it's angry. Or maybe it was irradiated but survived.

I'm not saying, I'm just saying...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 14, 2009)

Wolverine said:


> Just an uninteresting side note: ^^^ That crab's coloring looks like it's been cooked.
> Maybe it's a ghost crab. Or a crab so tough that it could be cooked and still be alive. Maybe that's why it's angry. Or maybe it was irradiated but survived.
> 
> I'm not saying, I'm just saying...



To me it just looks like a blue crab.

I just hope there isn't so much fake drama to start the show this year. Remember the cup of noodle bullshit that started last season? It couldn't get much more lame than that.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 14, 2009)

> Remember the cup of noodle bullshit that started last season?


What a load of crap that was. I woulda been pissed if I was a deckhand there. I'm risking my ass to make potentially big money and I'm losing some every second this guy wastes looking for his styroforam spitoon. I'm not the biggest fan of the _Wizard_.

I hope one of the boats gets pranked this year. Was it last year or the year before they replaced a pot with a demolished car?


----------



## jmbeck (Apr 14, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> What a load of crap that was. I woulda been pissed if I was a deckhand there. I'm risking my ass to make potentially big money and I'm losing some every second this guy wastes looking for his styroforam spitoon. I'm not the biggest fan of the _Wizard_.
> I hope one of the boats gets pranked this year. Was it last year or the year before they replaced a pot with a demolished car?


Yeah, like maybe put a dead hooker in one.

But, it would need to be on a 12 hour soak, or else it would just be more bait.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 14, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> What a load of crap that was. I woulda been pissed if I was a deckhand there. I'm risking my ass to make potentially big money and I'm losing some every second this guy wastes looking for his styroforam spitoon. I'm not the biggest fan of the _Wizard_.
> I hope one of the boats gets pranked this year. Was it last year or the year before they replaced a pot with a demolished car?



I think that was two seasons ago. The guys from the Time Bandit replaced one of the Corneila Marie's pots with the old car. My favorite boat is still the Northwestern. Those guys just work their asses off and don't play for the cameras. I was just looking on Discovery's website and it looks like there are a couple of new boats this year.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 14, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> I hope one of the boats gets pranked this year. Was it last year or the year before they replaced a pot with a demolished car?


I can't remember which seasons they happened in but my favorite pranks so far are the truck and the porta-john.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 14, 2009)

I was really into this show for the first few seasons too. But I think they ran out of actual jobs and dangers to show, so they started focusing on the "soft" side stories. In addition to the great spittoon search last season, they also followed the Cornelia Marie's captain, and his illness, WAY too much. And from the previews that I have seen for this season, it looks to be more of the same. I really like the Northwestern crew because they seem to have fun without just acting stupid for the cameras, and they get their shit done at all costs.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 14, 2009)

jmbeck said:


> Yeah, like maybe put a dead hooker in one.
> But, it would need to be on a 12 hour soak, or else it would just be more bait.


I wonder if she was 'on the crab' before her death as well...



> I can't remember which seasons they happened in but my favorite pranks so far are the truck and the porta-john.


Another one I liked was where they welded the pot shut.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 14, 2009)

20 more minutes and it's on like Donkey Kong.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 14, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> DAMN RIGHT!
> I watched most of the marathon this weekend. I love this show, it's the only one I actually set aside time to watch each week.
> 
> I drove by a lake on the way to work this morning and was compelled to bellow out "The vast Bering Sea!"



Is that Zelda?


----------



## jmbeck (Apr 15, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> Is that Zelda?



[dork]

Ahem, the proper question would be "Is that Link?" To look like Zelda, the figure in the artwork would need to look like a princess. Come on, EVERYONE knows that!

[/dork]


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 15, 2009)

Last night's episode was pretty good. The preview of the season led me to believe that the Wizard is going to have some trouble.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah Keith didn't have such a great day. Mouth cancer scare, repairs killed his savings, and a bonk on the head from 1,600 tons of steel.

I'm surprised they had that cold ending and didn't even tease what happened to him. No preview for next week either.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 15, 2009)

what happened to the whiny young captain who took over for his dad in season 2 I think? they seamed to drop him pretty quick &amp; I cant recall which ship that was on&gt;?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 15, 2009)

I wonder what happened to the Maverick. They were on as late as season 3 I think then they got dropped. They had a new captain that got promoted from mate up to captain. I thought it was a pretty good story line.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah and they were only on for the king crab part of the season that year. I don't know.

And aren't there supposed to be 2 new boats this year? All they showed last night were the regular suspects.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 14, 2009)

Snow crab on sale for $6/lb here this week. Steaming it over lemon, herbs, and beer...again.

It is SO on at 9 tonight.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 30, 2009)

Talk about a disappointing season finale. The show really started dragging towards the end of the season. I wonder if they'll be back next year.

They didn't even show the boats pulling into home port. That's one of my favorite parts.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 31, 2009)

I dont know if the show has lost its luster for me or what but I havent been able to follow it as much this year, mid season my cable went on hiatus for about a month so maybe I missed the middle part and never got back into it???

I still wont watch ice road truckers though...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 31, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Talk about a disappointing season finale. The show really started dragging towards the end of the season. I wonder if they'll be back next year.
> They didn't even show the boats pulling into home port. That's one of my favorite parts.


I thought the episode was exciting, especially the guys abandoning the beached cod boat and getting rescued. The storm the fleet was fighting off was pretty intense.

But yeah, the ending was anticlimactic. They ended it with a poem from a guy we've never seen on a boat they barely covered. I was disappointed.

Still one of the only shows we make time for each week, so I can't complain.


----------



## Katiebug (Jul 31, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> I thought the episode was exciting, especially the guys abandoning the beached cod boat and getting rescued. The storm the fleet was fighting off was pretty intense.
> But yeah, the ending was anticlimactic. They ended it with a poem from a guy we've never seen on a boat they barely covered. I was disappointed.
> 
> Still one of the only shows we make time for each week, so I can't complain.


I enjoyed this season somewhat, but unfortunately the After the Catch episodes with the Cash Cab guy simply didn't do it for me. Disco needs to bring back Mike Rowe from filming his Ford commercials. I was spoilered early on about Russell's firing from the Time Bandit as well as Phil being able to take the Cornelia Marie out for opies, so there were few surprises.

I did like the first half of the season finale, with the beached cod boat. I like to see the Coasties in action since my brother's a Coastie (not an airman, though), and I was happy that the guys on the boat made it out OK.

As usual, I've come out of this season with my love for the Northwestern and Cornelia Marie intact, with some enjoyment of the Wizard. I would have liked to have seen more of the opie "extra" boat, the Incentive. I thought their captain was a real character.

I would be extremely happy if they removed the Time Bandit completely from the show. The Hillstrands have made it clear that they're all about showboating and drama, and that Johnathan's precious kid Scottie (who I suspect may be inbred) can do no wrong. After the mess with Russell, and how they handled it, I have no desire to watch them again. Bring back the Rollo or even the North American or the Incentive - just no more of the Hillstrand Follies.

It's still one of the few shows we make time to watch regularly, but I liked last season better than this one.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 1, 2009)

Does anyone watch the episodes of just a yap fest at the bar?


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2009)

I haven't caught this show yet ... might have to add it to potential watch list even at least just once.

JR


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 14, 2010)

The first half of the first episode was okay. The new opening is much better. I liked the fact that the Capt. Phil and Capt. Sig made the trade with the deckhands. I also really want to see the Time Bandit booted from the show. That was pretty low when Johnathan Hillstrand pushed Keith Colburn over with a cheap shot. And Johnathan went after his brother too. I don't like the drama, and the Hillstrands are just a bunch of drama queens. I hope the show is going to dump the Time Bandit for that new boat, Kodiak. That boat looks pretty good.

The last half of the show sucked, another sunken cod boat, and an overly dramatized rescue 3 miles from shore, they didn't need ot devote a whole 30 minutes to that crap. Get back to the crabbin, that's why I watch the show.


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 14, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> I also really want to see the Time Bandit booted from the show. That was pretty low when Johnathan Hillstrand pushed Keith Colburn over with a cheap shot. And Johnathan went after his brother too. I don't like the drama, and the Hillstrands are just a bunch of drama queens. I hope the show is going to dump the Time Bandit for that new boat, Kodiak. That boat looks pretty good.


I have always gotten the impression that Keith is not well liked among the other captains. He seems like kind of a jerk. How many greenhorns did he say he's been through? Four or Five? There has got to be a reason they burn through deckhands so fast. The one episode where he wouldn't leave port without his spittoon was just asinine. Last season Captain Phil wanted to tear Keith a new one for setting his pot's on top of Phil's. During that episode Phil alluded to other incidents that had strained their relationship.

And the sucker punch wasn't much of a sucker punch. Keith got in Jonathan's face after Jonathan said Keith almost killed his brother last season (the tarp incident). Jonathan shoved him backwards. If you are going to get up in someone's face you've got to expect them to react. I think Keith is the drama llama, not the Hillstrands.


----------



## mizzoueng (Apr 14, 2010)

I thought it was pretty good, the drama around Keith and John was sappy I agree.

I think they included the cod boat sinking because, well, no one was catching anything. The seas were quiet, the weather was nice, and little was going on.

I'm not sure where the deckhand exchange is going, it seems strange. Maybe Phil is wanting his son to be on another boat in case something "happens" this season?

The Kodiak (Wild Bill) could be hit or miss. He seems to have some overly cocky deckhands and in the first episode they dropped a pot over the side due to piss poor knots. It could be gold mine or be a huge dud, I don't think there is a in-between for them.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 14, 2010)

Maybe I'm cynical, but do the incident at the captain's burn barrel and the trading of the Jakes seem a little made-for-tv by Discovery?

That being said, I think the trade makes sense. It seems like Jake Harris (but not Josh) and Jake Andersen are ambitious young fisherman who are going to be lifers. A little seasoning on another boat, and a little ego smackdown, can't hurt.

Keith doesn't seem to have many friends. He's clashed with other captain before. Some of the promos for this season cast him as the odd man out of the captain's boys club. "I wasn't born into fishing..."

I liked the raw footage of the boat responding to the pon pon.

Russell sure gets around the fleet doesn't he?


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 14, 2010)

regardless if it was a tv stunt or a real idea getting those two boys to switch boats for the season is probably the best thing for their fishing career, it gets them out of the shadow of family and will hopefully show if they truely have the fishing skills they need to eventually run a boat.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 14, 2010)

Maybe you're right about Colburn, but if someone accused me of trying to kill my brother I'd get in his face too, but in that kind of forum to have someone push you down like that, it's unacceptable. I really don't like the Time Bandit, especially the way Johnathan went off on Mike at the end of last season, and then fired Russel the way they did. They didn't even man up to it either, they gave him a list and took the wimp way out. If you're going to fire someone, then fire someone, don't be a bitch about it. Then in the Best of Season 5, Johnathan and Andy made fun of Russel for getting fired from the Wizard.

I still like the Northwestern and the Cornelia Marie the best, I think they needed a change in the show, although with Capt. Phil dying I think they are going to get that regardless.


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 14, 2010)

Are the going to show it again? I missed it.

Also...A quick summary about Season 5? Please?

The death of Captain Phil will bring more people to see the show. I guess.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 14, 2010)

> They didn't even man up to it either, they gave him a list and took the wimp way out. If you're going to fire someone, then fire someone, don't be a bitch about it.


Russel seemed like last year that he thought he had special privleges aboard the TB as a long term deckhand, and milked it. But the way they laid him off was a pussy ass move, especially from big macho men as they proclaim to be. Though the Kodiak captain is a pal of the Hillstrands, so maybe they put in a good word for him.



> I still like the Northwestern and the Cornelia Marie the best, I think they needed a change in the show, although with Capt. Phil dying I think they are going to get that regardless.


I think a lot of that depends on what the Harris boys do. If they come back, that's a compelling storyline. Phil's gone, Murray's gone, if Jake and Josh leave, it may as well be a whole different boat without our heroes to root for. Also, Phil's business partner, the boat's namesake, may have something to do with it.


----------



## mizzoueng (Apr 15, 2010)

In case anyone missed it, the cap's (except for Wild Bill) were on Larry king Live last night.

I didn't watch it, they all seemed chipper and buddy-like when I stopped for a minute though.


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 5, 2010)

Did anyone watch the show last night. I lost all respect for the Hillstrand boys. Capt. Keith tried to apologize for whatever ill will there was and the Hillstrands weren't having any part of it.

The show is pretty lackluster this season. I'm definitely losing interest. The thing with the Kodiak is kind of interesting, since they suck so bad.

They kind of glossed over the entire King crab season, there must be something good coming in the Opelio season that they're going to devote more time to.


----------



## Master slacker (May 5, 2010)

Yeah, this season is a little on the blah side. I used to like the Hillstrands and Time Bandit, but the shear audacity of refusing any sort of apology is weaksauce. It's not like he googled his wife or anything. The show is starting to mirror Housewives of Orange County.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 5, 2010)

boring these past few weeks, but they have had decent weather too so no high tension situations. Although almost sinking your boat thanks to a bunch of onions is quite a site.


----------



## roadwreck (May 5, 2010)

I've enjoyed the episodes so far this year. Swapping the Jake's on the Northwestern &amp; Cornelia Marie was pretty interesting, and floating them back to their respective boats was interesting. I thought it was funny that as soon as Jake Harris was back on the Cornelia Marie he was back to bickering with his brother Josh. Maybe they need to swap the Jake's permanently.

It doesn't seem like the King Crab season usually has much excitement to offer. I know the weather isn't great for King Crab, but it seems a whole lot worse for Opelio season with the boats icing and dealing with the ice pack covering the fishing grounds. I think the Opelio grounds are further north and it's in the dead of winter, where the King Crab season is late Fall and further south.

Reading between the lines with the Hillstrands and Keith, it seems like there is more between them than this one incident. I don't see what the problem is with Jonathan not wanting to "be friends" with Keith. That's his business. It's not like he said he was going to do Keith, his boat, or his equipment any harm, he just doesn't want anything to do with him anymore I don't see a problem with that. Keith comes off as a whinny baby IMO wanting to patch things up so their are no hard feelings. Apparently their are hard feelings, so leave it alone and quit being such a bitch.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 5, 2010)

It sounds like they are trying too much to fabricate drama these days. I'm glad I'm not invested in watching new episodes. I must give them kudos though...they lasted more seasons than Ice Road Truckers or that show about loggers before they started fabricating story lines.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 5, 2010)

We were thoroughly turned off by last night's episode.

Swapping the Jakes in the middle of the Bering Sea wreaked of a Discovery Channel plot device. They've spent years establishing the going into the Bering Sea = death, and yet last night they just floated deckhands over it. Bizzare. Why can't they just swap them the next time they are in Dtuch or St. Paul or Akutan?

The Hilstrand's are becoming total assholes. I used to like those guys. They were fun and successful and it seemed like the crew was generally pretty jovial. Now they just seem bitter and nasty. Keith is no saint, and has always come across as prickly, but him calling the Time Bandit to sort things out was a nice move, and they totally dicked him.

The King season seems like manufactured drama to me. It's disappointing. I know the show revolves around real life drama, and if there isn't much of it, Discovery has to fluff it up a bit.

Opilio season will obviously have the worst kept secret ever, and I'm looking forward to watching it, but last night may have been the shark jumping moment for the show as far as I'm concerned. We'll see.


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 5, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> We were thoroughly turned off by last night's episode.
> Swapping the Jakes in the middle of the Bering Sea wreaked of a Discovery Channel plot device. They've spent years establishing the going into the Bering Sea = death, and yet last night they just floated deckhands over it. Bizzare. Why can't they just swap them the next time they are in Dtuch or St. Paul or Akutan?


Seemed like a stupid thing to do to me as well.



VTEnviro said:


> The Hilstrand's are becoming total assholes. I used to like those guys. They were fun and successful and it seemed like the crew was generally pretty jovial. Now they just seem bitter and nasty. Keith is no saint, and has always come across as prickly, but him calling the Time Bandit to sort things out was a nice move, and they totally dicked him.


Speaking of which, have you seen they're doing Gieco commercials now. That's pretty gay. Almost as gay as the video game the Hansen clan was advertising for a couple years ago. I guess money talks.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 5, 2010)

So easy a Hillstrand can do it.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 5, 2010)

although the deckhand stripping down to his skivies and fell when trying to throw the hook was quite amusing. It's just a butt and aired later in the evening, not quite sure why they need to blur the shot


----------



## roadwreck (May 5, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > The Hilstrand's are becoming total assholes. I used to like those guys. They were fun and successful and it seemed like the crew was generally pretty jovial. Now they just seem bitter and nasty. Keith is no saint, and has always come across as prickly, but him calling the Time Bandit to sort things out was a nice move, and they totally dicked him.
> ...


they gotta make that fatty money somehow. Is it coincidence that they are in Alaska? :dunno:

I know if I were in their position and someone was offering to pay me to be in a commercial I'd do it. It seems a much easier way to make a buck then what they currently do.


----------



## Flyer_PE (May 5, 2010)

^It's also not like they'll be in demand for product endorsements for the long term. Once the series runs its course, they'll be back to their normal lives.


----------



## roadwreck (May 5, 2010)

^ yeah, got to cash in on that 15 minutes 5 years of fame.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 6, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > VTEnviro said:
> ...


If I was in any position and someone offered to pay me for a commercial, I'd do it.



snickerd3 said:


> although the deckhand stripping down to his skivies and fell when trying to throw the hook was quite amusing. It's just a butt and aired later in the evening, not quite sure why they need to blur the shot


I, for one, don't feel all that up in arms that we didn't get to see some sailor's butt.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 11, 2010)

According to Wikipedia, next week's the week...



> 82 "The Darkened Seas" June 15, 2010 (2010-06-15) The fate of the fallen deckhand and the Coast Guard helicopter sent to medevac him hang in the balance in a bad storm. The Time Bandit hits record numbers on their new grounds, but the ice hits back. The Cornelia Marie finishes their crabbing at the Rock Pile and heads to Saint Paul, where Captain Phil's fate is awaiting.


The way they played up the "I don't know how much longer I'll be around" talk from Phil, followed by Jake not taking well to the news on the radio of someone on another boat having a heart attack, and the fact that After the Catch starts next week and the first episode will be about remebering Phil was a pretty good giveaway anyway though.


----------



## Katiebug (Jun 11, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> According to Wikipedia, next week's the week...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The editing monkeys are really playing up the Phil foreshadowing this season. The end of this week's episode had me nearly in tears, but I liked the scene with Phil and Jake. It seemed like Phil knew he was on borrowed time after the clot and he knew that being out on the boat could kill him - but then again, so could puttering around in his backyard. In a way it's nice to know that he went doing what he loved.

Incidentally, the Coast Guard medevac from the deckhand on the Alaskan Leader happened on February 4th - after Phil had his stroke (January 29th) and was in the hospital in Anchorage. Whatever they were reacting to/hearing on the radio in this week's episode, it was _not_ the medevac from the Alaskan Leader as the show made it appear. It's like they don't realize that the Coast Guard makes press releases on these things...

The Hansens and Phil have always been my favorites on this show. I'm going to miss the Cornelia Marie next season...especially if it means more Hillstrand/Douche Bandit antics on my TV screen.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 11, 2010)

rlyflag:

I didn't know they were tinkering around with the course of those events. So the Alaskan Leader thing happened after Cap'n Phil's stroke? So the man in distress over the radio was someone different.

I had class Tuesday night and taped this episode. I'm gonna go back and re-watch the last 15 minutes this weekend. I coulda sworn in the radio call they mentioned the Kodiak, rather than the AL.

I think this season has had some cooked up drama, more so than in the past. The Keith-Jonathan hissy fit, and the Jakes in the survivals suits were over the top.

And yeah, I've had enough of the Turd Bandit.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 29, 2010)

Aww fuckbeans.



> By Matthew Belloni Matthew Belloni – Wed Sep 29, 5:11 am ETLOS ANGELES (Hollywood Reporter) – A trio of stars of Discovery's hit reality series "Deadliest Catch" have left the show.
> 
> Capts. Johnathan and Andy Hillstrand -- who were sued earlier this month by Discovery for allegedly not performing work on a planned spinoff special -- as well as Capt. Sig Hansen, said in a statement Tuesday that they were "unable" to continue on the series due to the litigation.
> 
> ...


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 29, 2010)

Awesome! Now the show can be hour long episodes of Keith looking for his spittoon.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 29, 2010)

^Absolutely riveting television right there.

I'm sure there are a few boats out there who would mind the extra Discovery money, but isn't it getting a little tight on time at this point? The king crab fleet ships out in October.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 29, 2010)

great....i really didn't plan on watching this season, but now I really wont tune in.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 29, 2010)

Well, DC always ran into the programming time of The Biggest Loser, so now I guess we won't be swapping channels at commercials. I wish that the two networks would just make one show called "The Deadliest Loser" or something.


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 29, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> Well, DC always ran into the programming time of The Biggest Loser, so now I guess we won't be swapping channels at commercials. I wish that the two networks would just make one show called "The Deadliest Loser" or something.


Multiple-tuner DVR's are fantastic inventions. I haven't had to worry about shows overlapping in years.

It's especially handy during football season, I can record three games at once!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 29, 2010)

Good riddance to the Time Bandit. The Hillstrands were annoying as shit anyway...I can't believe they were going to get their own show.

Sig and the Northwestern will be sorely missed too. I wonder if the Cornelia Marie will sail this year with a Harris in the captain's chair. If so, I may watch parts of the season. If both the Northwestern and Cornelia are gone, so am I.


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 29, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Good riddance to the Time Bandit. The Hillstrands were annoying as shit anyway...I can't believe they were going to get their own show.
> Sig and the Northwestern will be sorely missed too.


I wouldn't care if the Time Bandit were gone, most of their "drama" seem contrived anyway. It sucks that they dragged the Northwestern along with them though. 

The crazy thing is that the Time Bandit seemed to be the boat that was profiting of the show the most. I have seen Andy and Jonathan in multiple commercials. I'm sure other boats were profiting off the show in other ways, but the Time Bandit was certainly the most visible, so it's strange that they would be the boat to cause it all to fall apart.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 29, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Good riddance to the Time Bandit. The Hillstrands were annoying as shit anyway...I can't believe they were going to get their own show.
> Sig and the Northwestern will be sorely missed too. I wonder if the Cornelia Marie will sail this year with a Harris in the captain's chair. If so, I may watch parts of the season. If both the Northwestern and Cornelia are gone, so am I.


i doubt a harris boy will be in the chair for this new season. Neither were certified, thats why they had to find a captain to finish the season. They even stated that during the show. perhaps next season.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 29, 2010)

Sigs bro was thinking about leaving the industry to spend time with his family. Sig might be using the hillstrands as an excuse to avoid the potential embarassment of breaking in a new deckboss on tv...image control.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Sep 29, 2010)

I may watch the first episode just out of curiosity. However, this may be my reason to reduce my non-NFL or NASCAR viewing to zilch.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 29, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Good riddance to the Time Bandit. The Hillstrands were annoying as shit anyway...I can't believe they were going to get their own show.
> ...


I can see Josh as deckboss, or relief skipper, but yeah you're right, they were in a big pickle at one point because they had no qualified captain to take them out to sea and had to scramble for one midseason.

They may have a season, but part of the intrigue of the show was following these guys around for years and years and 'getting to know them.'

Not so sure I'm interested in meeting Cap'n Plophat and crew of the Whizbang.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 30, 2010)

Bummer. I don't know the details, but that sounds pretty shitty of Discovery to sue some of their most popular captains, people who are NOT professional entertainers. Discovery started all of this, IMO they need to be extra-understanding of the fact that these are real people.


----------



## jmbeck (Sep 30, 2010)

Dleg said:


> Bummer. I don't know the details, but that sounds pretty shitty of Discovery to sue some of their most popular captains, people who are NOT professional entertainers. Discovery started all of this, IMO they need to be extra-understanding of the fact that these are real people.


I'll hold judgment. As stated above, the Time Bandit whored themselves out more than any other boat, having shirts made and all like that. They've made a LOT of money off of this show. It seems as though they were obligated to do this other show, and then decided "no, I don't want to do it". Well, how much did it cost Discovery to revise their programming schedule, and find a show to fill that slot? Did the sponsors pull out after they found out it wasn't a Deadliest Catch spin off, but Mike Rowe in another show telling cow fart jokes? I don't know the details, but depending on how and when this was handled, it very well could have cost Discovery millions.

It's a bad situation all around.


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 30, 2010)

jmbeck said:


> It seems as though they were obligated to do this other show, and then decided "no, I don't want to do it".


Sounds like they filmed much of the spin off show already, the Hilstrands just couldn't or wouldn't make time to participate in the final editing of the program.



> The network sued the Hillstrand brothers for $3 million, claiming they failed to come through on their promise to shoot a spin-off special, Hillstranded. Cameras rolled during business hours, but Discovery says the crab catchers didn't make time to record voiceovers and otherwise take part in what was needed to round out the production.


http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/b202929_de...luding_sig.html

There are two sides to every story, I'm sure there is plenty of blame to go around. What I am most disappointed in is that the Hillstrands dragged the Hansons into this. I wouldn't care if the Time Bandit weren't part of the next season, but to lose the Northwestern makes the show a little less interesting in my opinion.

I'm sure the show can pick up a few more boats to film. The show started out covering a lot more than the 4 or 5 boats they primarily covered last season. I bet there are plenty of other captains that are jumping at the chance to put a little more money in their pockets.


----------



## Dexman PE (Sep 30, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Good riddance to the Time Bandit. The Hillstrands were annoying as shit anyway...I can't believe they were going to get their own show.
> Sig and the Northwestern will be sorely missed too. I wonder if the Cornelia Marie will sail this year with a Harris in the captain's chair. If so, I may watch parts of the season. If both the Northwestern and Cornelia are gone, so am I.


This about sums up my feelings...


----------



## jmbeck (Sep 30, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> Sounds like they filmed much of the spin off show already, the Hilstrands just couldn't or wouldn't make time to participate in the final editing of the program.


So, Discovery has hours of footage they most likely can't use? Yeah, I can absolutely see this as Discovery simply trying to recoup their losses. As you said though, there are two sides to every story.

You're right about the Northwestern though. If you take away Captain Phil (RIP) and the Northwestern, this show is going to struggle to maintain it's viewers. Keith is a turd, and bringing in that many new ships will be hard to keep an audience.

I predict this being the final season unless they bring in one heckuva personality on one of the new boats.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 30, 2010)

This certainly sucks. I couldn't care less about the Hillstrands leaving, but IMHO if Sig Hansen/Northwestern leaves the show is over.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 30, 2010)

i wonder how rehab and jake mixed


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 30, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> i wonder how rehab and jake mixed


Discovery probably got their shot of him walking in the front door and conveniently forgot to film him immediately walking out.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 13, 2010)

well both boats are back on the show and signed for 2 more seasons. Apparently pickup shoots for hillstranded conflicted with a speaking tour timebandit and northwestern were doing. lawyers talked and all is well.


----------



## NCcarguy (Oct 13, 2010)

actually...that's good. It MAY have been OK if they got new boats, but it seems to me that I feel like I struggle getting to know new players on shows like that, and lose interest. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 13, 2010)

I lose interest once they become celebrities. I enjoyed it for the first 2 seasons because it was real. Maybe it's still real (the dangers sure are), but honestly I haven't watched since Season 3, so I really can't say.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 14, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> well both boats are back on the show and signed for 2 more seasons. Apparently pickup shoots for hillstranded conflicted with a speaking tour timebandit and northwestern were doing. lawyers talked and all is well.


Woo hoo! Kind of, I love the fact that the show will go on, but the Hillstrands have pissed me off the last couple years, they come off as real jerks.


----------



## Dexman PE (Oct 14, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > well both boats are back on the show and signed for 2 more seasons. Apparently pickup shoots for hillstranded conflicted with a speaking tour timebandit and northwestern were doing. lawyers talked and all is well.
> ...


I'm more disappointed with the obvious Geico plugs they insert into the show. They're busy selling out while their guys are on deck doing the real work that got the show where it is.


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 24, 2011)

bump

Just saw this on Yahoo news: http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110224/ap_on_...est_catch_death


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 24, 2011)

the sad reality is these guys live hard and die young, whether or not it's the ocean that does them in.

I really wonder how many of these guys live to see 60 (or even 50 for that matter).


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 24, 2011)

They work hard and party harder.

A lot of these guys seems to end up on the docks because it's their last chance. They seem like they're either broke/got a criminal record, or both. The rate of substance abuse seems to be high.

I'm amazed to hear some guys work on a boat on deck for 20-30 years. 24 hour shifts of hard labor has to take its toll, assuming you don't get mauled, crushed, thrown overboard, sunk, etc. first.


----------



## FusionWhite (Feb 24, 2011)

When you work non-stop for a few months and then get a big lump sum paycheck I can see why they would go out and party. I guess this guy over did it. A lot of these guys dont seem to be the brightest bulbs in the bunch anyway so Im surprised this doesnt happen more.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 24, 2011)

sad when still so young. the yahoo article didn'y include the snippet about the cornelia marie like others did. In nov, one month after crabbing season started, the new capt called in the cops to search the boat for drugs. Phils younger son's stint in rehab didn't work, he was abusing prescription meds again while at sea.

I'm glad to see the no nonsense approach by the new captain.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for spoiling a plotline for me! :angry:


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 25, 2011)

Dleg said:


> I lose interest once they become celebrities. I enjoyed it for the first 2 seasons because it was real. Maybe it's still real (the dangers sure are), but honestly I haven't watched since Season 3, so I really can't say.



same here, i couldnt get into the last season and a half


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 5, 2011)

bump since it starts next week.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 5, 2011)

really? I thought it was the 19th?

Huh, it is the 12th. Guess I should have been wearing my glasses.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 5, 2011)

still unsure if I even want to watch this season. the stunts last season really made it more like a scripted drama than the shows orginal purpose. Although it inspired many shows on the same theme.

we now have ice road truckers, loggers, and there is a new show on the mining industry. how many other dangerous labor intensive jobs are out there with dwindling headcounts that need free recruitment publicity?


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 5, 2011)

What happened to the Cornelia Marie after Captain Phil's death? Are his sons still in the show?


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 5, 2011)

from the spoliers ive seen yes they are still on the show. New captain for the CM


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 5, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> from the spoliers ive seen yes they are still on the show. *New captain for the CM*


Well that's a relief. I was afraid Phil was still going to be piloting the boat.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 5, 2011)

^


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 5, 2011)

The CM starts with the relief skipper from opie season last year for king, and then I believe they get a new one for this year's opies.

I wonder what the concocted theme will be this year, last year it was changing of the guard. Phil dies, Edgar contemplates walking away, and the Hillstrands picked Fourtner out to be their heir apparent.



> Well that's a relief. I was afraid Phil was still going to be piloting the boat.


At least he's not the bait...


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 5, 2011)

I can't wait until Netflix has this new season!!!

To get my dangerous reality show fix, I might have to start watching some Ice Road Truckers!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 5, 2011)

kevo_55 said:


> To get my dangerous reality show fix, I might have to start watching some Ice Road Truckers!


How far can we be from a show called "Adventures of My Junk in a Pencil Sharpener?" It has kinda jumped the shark.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 5, 2011)

Ditto to all the false drama turning me off of Deadliest Catch last season. My chances of watching this season did improve when I saw the Harris boys in the trailer. Edgar was also on the trailer, so I guess he decided to stay after all his bitching and complaining last year.

Unfortunately, the Hillstrands were also on the trailer...that decreases my chances of watching.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 5, 2011)

Will the Caveman be in the series? Do you think he'll last? Is the Geico commercial a sign of what's to come?


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 12, 2011)

new season starts tonight 8 PM central

Entertainment weekly had an article last week about the show as it relates to the CM and the harris boys.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 12, 2011)

Woo hoo! 2 hour special. Sadly I have class tonight so my wife will have to tape it for me.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 12, 2011)

really 2 hrs long tonight...going to have to set the dvr, I wont make it all the way through the second hour. Last night Minisnick was up and down until 2:30 this morning.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 12, 2011)

^Presumably because they are introducing two totally new boats/crews. I didn't get home from class until 10, it's taping away now, so I'll watch it with dinner tomorrow and Thursday likely.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 13, 2011)

yep two new boats...on the long side but justice was received, so to speak.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 13, 2011)

Can't believe I stayed up till 10 to watch last night. grrrr


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 13, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Can't believe I stayed up till 10 to watch last night. grrrr


same here!!!!! not sure I am going to watch this season


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 13, 2011)

Spoiler



best part was both the wizard and time bandits first series of pots came up EMPTY!!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 13, 2011)

I think I need to break down and buy one of those fancy DVR machines. We have a DVD/VCR combo downstairs where the VCR is broken, so I can't watch with dinner now that I think of it. and the TV upstairs is this huge boxy tv/dvd/vcr combo from 2002. The VCR sounded horrible when it was taping last night.

Can anyone recommend a good DVR for me?


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 13, 2011)

there are lots of types out there. some record to hardrive other directly to dvds. depends on what you want and how much $ you want to part with. We have a magnavox one the records to a hard drive, with the option to put it on DVD. it works well. I think it was about $250 including tax


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 13, 2011)

> depends on what you want and how much $ you want to part with


Let's put it this way:

1. I'm cheap

2. I don't watch much TV, I think the last thing I taped was DC last summer when I similarly had Tuesday night class.

3. I'm technologically retarded, simple is good for me


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 13, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> 3. I'm technologically retarded


fixed it for you 

Our DVR is one that is provided by our satellite company. The DVR is free, what you pay an extra $5 a month for is the channel time/listings. IMO that's worth it.

You could probably buy an old TiVo and use it just to record by time and channel. I'm sure there are plenty around on eBay. That way there would be no monthly subscription costs, it's a lot more hassle of course. The nicest thing about DVR's is that you tell them what you like to watch and the machine goes and finds it for you and records it. You don't have to mess with keeping up with when the schedule of the shows you want to record are on.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 13, 2011)

^I should look into RCN (cable provider) and see what it would cost per month. As I recall, when I set up the account 3 years ago, it was going to be excessive for what I need it for.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 13, 2011)

our dvr isn't that fancy. It works just like the old school vcr. I have to set channel and time.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 13, 2011)

Now we're talking. I can program a VCR like a pro, but I barely figure out how to use the new phone I got over the weekend. I'm a total product of the 80s.


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 13, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> ^I should look into RCN (cable provider) and see what it would cost per month. As I recall, when I set up the account 3 years ago, it was going to be excessive for what I need it for.


Paying for the subscription for the listing info is going to make using the DVR a lot easier, but it really depends on the cost if you feel it's worth it.

Years ago I had Tivo, and the user interface is fantastic. Very intuitive for non-technically inclined people, like my wife. But the monthly subscription for the program listings was $12.95 a month, so in the end I switched to the service and DVR provided by Dish Network, which at they time I got it claimed it was "voted better then Tivo", it isn't. But it cost less than half as much. We've had this DVR for almost two years and my wife still hasn't figured out how to use it. She can find and watch programs that have been recorded, but if she wants to record something new she has to ask me to set it up for her. She has given up trying to learn how to do that herself. And I have to hear about how much she misses Tivo all the time. It almost makes that $12.95 a month seem worth it.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 13, 2011)

My two favorite boats have always been the Northwestern and Cornelia Marie. Now that Phil is gone and all the drama happened with Jake, I'm kinda sour on the CM. And the Northwestern has been growing more annoying each season (first with Jake wanting to "earn" his NW jacket, then with Edgar flip-flopping on retirement, and now the new storyline with Jake wanting to become a captain). At this point, I feel I have very little to watch for. I don't think I will be watching the whole season.


----------



## Mary Faye (Apr 13, 2011)

Man - You guys are making me think I might have to give up on one of the two shows I watched prior to preparing for THE TEST  Oh well - I am trying to find what "normal" is for me now. I may just keep checking this site for my entertainment.


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 14, 2011)

We've got the DVR from the cable company. One thing we absolutely love that a VCR can't do is set it up to record a series. It'll record all of them or just the new ones and skip the repeats and if the times get moved around for some reason it still gets it.

Another option is to rig your computer to run through your TV...of course not sure how that would work with an older TV. I don't think TV tuner cards are terribly expensive and they usually come with some sort of software to use your 'puter as a DVR.


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 14, 2011)

Mary Faye said:


> I may just keep checking this site for my entertainment.


lusone:


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 15, 2011)

FYI, the Hilstrands are on Sirrus-XM this morning. You can find them on channel 12 (The pulse).


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 15, 2011)

I still haven't had the opportunity to watch the new episode yet. It's been a busy week and I'm finding it hard to stay out of this thread even though I don't want to know what happens until I watch the show.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 15, 2011)

I watched the first half last night, will hopefully see the rest tonight. There was a lot less fluffing around in port this season, they got right to work, which I liked. I never cared for the captains sitting around tossing back duck farts and making silly bets.


----------



## FusionWhite (Apr 15, 2011)

^^^ I like the parts where the captains interact.

I have the show recorded but havent watched it yet.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 3, 2011)

Wow, the rookie captain, Elliot, is an idiot. I dont know why, but I really dont like him.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 3, 2011)

The Drama Llamas in the Cornelia Marie are getting on my nerves...which is sad because it was my favorite boat when Cap'n Phil was alive.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 3, 2011)

Not much reason to watch anymore really.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 4, 2011)

didn't get to watch last night. Minisnick was late going to bed and I was too lazy to go downstairs to the cable box to switch the channel. We think minisnick hid the cable remote. I've searched the upstairs several times and still can't find it. We ask him if he knows where it is and he just gives us that smirk like you betcha I do and I'm not going to tell you.

But it looks like i didn't need to waste the time.

So did he stay out to catch more blue crab and risk losing it all or did he go in with not a full load?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 4, 2011)

I taped last week's and this week's episodes last night, will watch at least one tonight.


----------



## Mary Faye (May 4, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> didn't get to watch last night. Minisnick was late going to bed and I was too lazy to go downstairs to the cable box to switch the channel. We think minisnick hid the cable remote. I've searched the upstairs several times and still can't find it. We ask him if he knows where it is and he just gives us that smirk like you betcha I do and I'm not going to tell you.
> But it looks like i didn't need to waste the time.
> 
> So did he stay out to catch more blue crab and risk losing it all or did he go in with not a full load?


He went in and he blew the estimate of what he had! Not good.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 5, 2011)

Awesome!!! I wasn't a fan to begin with!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 5, 2011)

Mary Faye said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > didn't get to watch last night. Minisnick was late going to bed and I was too lazy to go downstairs to the cable box to switch the channel. We think minisnick hid the cable remote. I've searched the upstairs several times and still can't find it. We ask him if he knows where it is and he just gives us that smirk like you betcha I do and I'm not going to tell you.
> ...


Blew his estimate horribly. I expect him to be looking for work by the end of the season.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 5, 2011)

good riddens


----------



## snickerd3 (May 18, 2011)

did anyone watch it this week?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 18, 2011)

Yeah...there's a mutiny on the CM brewing.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 18, 2011)

what about the guy who fell alseep at the wheel house...much ado about nothing


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 18, 2011)

He got a stern talking to, but no real harm done.


----------



## Master slacker (May 19, 2011)

Missed the past 3 weeks. Guess I'm just not that into DC anymore.


----------



## roadwreck (May 19, 2011)

I'm at least a week behind. I know there are some episodes on the DVR I haven't watched yet. I've just been so busy I haven't had a chance to watch.

Last season I was eagerly anticipating each new episode. This season I couldn't even tell you which day the new episodes airs.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 19, 2011)

I haven't watched last week or this week yet. Had class on Tuesday nights until recently, so I've been behind all season.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 23, 2011)

Airing right now on Discovery is a crossover show between Deadliest Catch and American Chopper. Apparently, OCC built a Deadliest Catch bike, and they took it to Alaska to unveil it in front of none other than the Hillstrand assholes.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 24, 2011)

They also had some DC spinoff on between two episodes recently with swordfish fishing. Had Mike Rowe and the same atmosphere/feel as DC.

What's next? Crappies: Peril at the Pond


----------



## snickerd3 (May 24, 2011)

mike rowe has a great voice over/narrator voice, but he is on like every discovery channel show...a voice whore so to speak.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 24, 2011)

Yeah, it really is the Mike Rowe network these days.

Plus all those Ford commercials.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 24, 2011)

the jean commercials too


----------



## Dark Knight (May 24, 2011)

and the Ford's


----------



## momech (May 24, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> What's next? Crappies: Peril at the Pond


lusone:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 24, 2011)

Jake Harris is a douche-nozzle


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 25, 2011)

momech said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > What's next? Crappies: Peril at the Pond
> ...


They've got Swords, Lobstermen, etc. It can't be much longer until we get that.

4,000 miles from Dutch Harbor, in suburban Cleveland, Buford casts his first line of the season, hot on the trail of the elusive smallmouth bass. Buford gave up a promising career in accounting for a stint on the F/V Jim Beam. Little did he know that he would spend the next 25 years on the Jim Beam.

Fishing is a way of life for Old Buford, seeing as he can't afford groceries that it. Despite the fact that his kidneys are full of mercury, he wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 25, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> Jake Harris is a douche-nozzle


true dat!!! this season really sucks!!!!!!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 25, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> Jake Harris is a douche-nozzle


Just watched this weeks episode. Agreed.


----------



## Dark Knight (May 26, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Jake Harris is a douche-nozzle
> ...


What did he do now?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 26, 2011)

I haven't seen this week yet, but he's been an entitled, better than you, why do I need to work hard, total pumpslap since he's been on the boat.

Interesting bit on Derrick's side of the story

http://www.oregonlive.com/movies/index.ssf...s_a_mutiny.html


----------



## roadwreck (May 26, 2011)

So, it sounds like Josh and Jake are driving the Cornelia Marie down the shitter. I wonder how much it would cost to buy them out? Maybe EB.com can raise some money to buy them out. We could rename the boat the USS Clinton!


----------



## snickerd3 (May 26, 2011)

from the article it says they jointly own 25% of the boat, Cornelia Marie owns 75%. from the show, the boys invested just over $150K for bluecrab season and had spent $166K when they called it a day and took what they had back to the harbor.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 26, 2011)

I would prefer to name it the USS Chucktown and Wildhelp be the captain.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 26, 2011)

Dark Knight said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...


The Cap'n found drug paraphernalia in the engine room, and confronted Jake with it. Jake denied that the stuff was his, and agreed to be drug tested when they got back to port. Before the ship was even fully docked, Jake jumped off of the ship, hopped a cab to the airport, and booked a flight home. The Cap'n sent a police officer after Jake, but the officer couldn't do anything since Jake had nothing incriminating on him at the time. He also refused to take the drug test once they got back to shore.

Basically, he got caught red-handed, but slipped out of any trouble.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 26, 2011)

seriously, the only boat doing good this season is the seabrook. he filled his red quota then went back out to fish blue to make up for the rambling rose and cornelia marie not finding any blue. they are definitely elusive this year.


----------



## Mary Faye (May 28, 2011)

The Northwestern seems to be reeling in the crab finally.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 29, 2011)

Watched one of the ones I taped last night, still 2 weeks behind. Very Wizard, TB, NW heavy episode with a little Seabrooke thrown in.

Keith is gonna have big time dead loss, while the Seabrooke finished their red and is onto blue. I'm pretty sure they can see Russia from where they are.

I don't recall blue from past years. Did they recently re-open this species for fishing?


----------



## snickerd3 (May 29, 2011)

yep last season was the first in like 11+ years. This was the second. I think only the Northwestern attempted last season on the show


----------



## NBeebe (May 30, 2011)

Jake Harris needs to grow up, and my wife has a crush on Josh Harris.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 30, 2011)

Just caught up with the back episodes I hadn't seen. Jake was sooooooo guilty.

I don't get the hate for Derrick. He seemed fairly reasonable. Calling the cops was a douchey move though.


----------



## Mary Faye (May 30, 2011)

Derrick is not Capt. Phil and that is why there is hate. I kinda liked him because he did try to take a different route.


----------



## cdcengineer (May 30, 2011)

Derrick couldn't find crab and that is the only reason things got ugly. If they had full pots coming over the rail, noone would've complained. This includes the captain. He wouldn't have been worrying so much about a little weed smoking if things were busy.


----------



## NBeebe (May 30, 2011)

cdcengineer said:


> Derrick couldn't find crab and that is the only reason things got ugly. If they had full pots coming over the rail, noone would've complained. This includes the captain. He wouldn't have been worrying so much about a little weed smoking if things were busy.


Exactly what I think too. Derrick seems like a good guy, but you had to think he knew he was done on the boat when he called the cops. He should have handled it himself instead of pulling a pussy move like that....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow, Edgar actually did it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 8, 2011)

what did he do? I missed last night.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm gonna watch tonight without the commercials. I gotta stay out of this thread today...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 8, 2011)

I won't give it away.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 8, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> I'm gonna watch tonight without the commercials. I gotta stay out of this thread today...


me too! It's really hard not to open it though.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 15, 2011)

watched last week and this week last night...I think last weeks was a little better than this weeks.

I still can't believed they showed the stitches on tv...i couldn't watch that part...i had to cover my eyes.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 15, 2011)

I think they are trying to create way too much drama out of that storm. The stitches and the gash on that dude's eye on the Time Bandit are probably very common injuries on a crab boat. But they played ominous music and made a big deal out of pretty minor boo-boos. The way they were setting up the episode, I though somebody was going overboard or a boat was gonna sink.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 15, 2011)

I liked be able to watch without the commercials so much, that despite not having class on Tuesdays anymore, I still just tape it and watch the next day or on the weekend. Planning to watch tonight.

Wonder how the new Cornelia skipper will fare. Josh I like, but he was in a tough spot with Jake being on drugs. Jake is a petulant, entitled little whiner.

My favorite boat this year is probably the Seabrooke. Good numbers, little nonsense and drama.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 15, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> My favorite boat this year is probably the Seabrooke. Good numbers, little nonsense and drama.


I don't know if it's my favorite, but I do like the Seabrooke. I think they played up the conflict between the young captain and the crew during king season a little too much. If the show just had cameramen following the guys as they did their jobs, it would be a much better show. Once you get producers involved, it all goes downhill.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 15, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> I liked be able to watch without the commercials so much, that despite not having class on Tuesdays anymore, I still just tape it and watch the next day or on the weekend. Planning to watch tonight.
> Wonder how the new Cornelia skipper will fare. Josh I like, but he was in a tough spot with Jake being on drugs. Jake is a petulant, entitled little whiner.
> 
> My favorite boat this year is probably the Seabrooke. Good numbers, little nonsense and drama.


^seabrooke hasn't been on the show long enough to sell out yet. he definitely saved the processors @ss for king crab season. Finished his own then went back out to make up for the lack of performance on the Show ships.

Cornealia marie should have just sat out king season...still way to soon. Too elusive of a catch (Blue king) for a first and very emotional season back after the loss of phil.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 15, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> Cornealia marie should have just sat out king season...still way to soon. Too elusive of a catch (Blue king) for a first and very emotional season back after the loss of phil.


I think there mistake was trying to fish blue king crab, they should have stuck to red king crab. Not catching the "elusive" blue crab turned the crew against the new captain. Had the captain had a few seasons of good fishing under his belt not catching blue crab wouldn't have been as big an issue.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 15, 2011)

at least freddie found a new home with the wizard crew


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 15, 2011)

Can't believe no Freddie on the Cornelia. Wizard got lucky. He's much better sloppy seconds than Russell was a few years back.

After the flaming hook on the NW, my favorite tradition was Freddie eating cod heart. I think that's what it was right? Edgar ate the herring head, and Freddie the cod heart.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 22, 2011)

lots of medical/injuries this season...or they are just editing it to draw our attention to it.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 22, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> lots of medical/injuries this season...or they are just editing it to draw our attention to it.


I don't think they showed the Cornelia Marie once in last night's episode. That was odd.

Did anybody else chuckle when that cocky shit of a captain on the Ramblin' Rose started pulling up blanks? I knew it was coming when they made such a big deal of him dumping all of his pots in the same place without a prospect string to tell him where the crab were.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 22, 2011)

I noticed that too, but they did spent a lot of time last week on them. I really can't stand the capt of the ramblin rose. super cocky, he has a mega case of the jitters like he is detoxing from something, I have a really hard time understanding him too, i don't know how they can understand his voice over a loud speaker.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 22, 2011)

Haven't seen last nights episode yet, but I know I really don't like the Ramblin Rose captain. He was on last week's episode of After the Catch. He's more of a douche nozzle than Jake Harris is.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 8, 2011)

what happened to the ramblin roses prop? I've missed the last few weeks. Mr snick was watching discovery last ngiht and they were replaying some of the newer episodes. I walked in just as the capt was saying the prop was gone or something like that.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 8, 2011)

I know they were having issues with their generators, but haven't seen anything about their props (unless it happened in this weeks episode I haven't seen yet).


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 8, 2011)

the Ramblin' Rose prop issues were a part of this week's episode.



Spoiler



After finally finding crab the throttle on the Ramblin' Rose stopped responding. The initial diagnosis was that they lost the prop (a $40,000 repair and 2 weeks in port). After further investigation it turned out to just be a snapped throttle cable ($40 part). Crisis averted.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 8, 2011)

bummer.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 26, 2011)

still debating if I want to tune in this evening...so much to do at home from being gone all weekend.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm 3 weeks behind...summer class ate my free time like the crabs eat bait.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jul 27, 2011)

I actually really liked last nights finale. I loved the little battle at the end, that reminded me of something me and my old neighbor use to do, years ago. Good times!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 27, 2011)

its amazing the differences in paychecks on the different boats...some only got $21k (Cornelia Marie) while others were getting closer to $73k(time bandit) for the season. Even though they are @sshats I'd rather work there than on the CM for the huge difference in pay for the same work.


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 27, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> its amazing the differences in paychecks on the different boats...some only got $21k (Cornelia Marie) while others were getting closer to $73k(time bandit) for the season. Even though they are @sshats I'd rather work there than on the CM for the huge difference in pay for the same work.


I do wonder about that. I think the Time Bandit's costs are lower then most boats by virtue of the Hilstrands owning the boat themselves, so they can afford to spread the wealth around a little more to the crew.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 27, 2011)

^that was my thought too.


----------



## envirotex (Apr 10, 2012)

Anybody? I watched; I'll be back next week.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 10, 2012)

I'll watch it on the DVR in the morning.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 10, 2012)

Watching it via DVR now.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 11, 2012)

Pretty good episode. I wish they'd said what happened to the Cornelia Marie. They just said the Harris boys were working elsewhere. Was the boat sold?

Edit: Just looked on the website and the CM is in dry dock for repairs.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 11, 2012)

only caught about 5 minutes of it...really just saw who was going where...blue vs red king crab.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 11, 2012)

I fell asleep toward the end of it.

I read elsewhere the CM was not going king crab fishing this season because the boat was getting an overhaul.

/&gt;http://www.corneliamarie.com/


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 11, 2012)

It was mentioned that they boys couldnt afford to take it fishing (bait, fuel, food, etc).


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 11, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> I fell asleep toward the end of it.
> 
> I read elsewhere the CM was not going king crab fishing this season because the boat was getting an overhaul.
> 
> http://www.corneliamarie.com/


I haven't watched the episode yet but I could resist opening this thread and opening VT's link to the Cornelia Marie blog. The next story down has a link to a website where you can track ships including the ones in deadliest catch. Since crab season is over most of them seem to be in port somewhere right now, but the website is still pretty fun to navigate. I looked up a few cruise ships, took a look to see what was going on in the english channel, the suez canal and in the persian gulf. It's a pretty fun way to kill a few free moments, at least I thought it was.

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/default.aspx?centerx=30&amp;centery=25&amp;zoom=2&amp;level1=140


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 11, 2012)

^ That's a sweet link.


----------



## envirotex (Apr 11, 2012)

That's pretty cool...I wish I had been able to give that link to my kids while I was working in AK a few years ago.


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow, that is pretty cool. Might be handy for when I visit home, keeping track of the frieghter traffic on the St. Clair River.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 12, 2012)

I havent watched the last 2 seasons, it got a little boring but watched some the other day of the new season, with people on different boats it made it worth watching..... may have to get into this show again, there sure as shit isnt anything else on to watch..


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 12, 2012)

Road Guy said:


> ...there sure as shit isnt anything else on to watch..


I know what you mean. Things just aren't the same since they cancelled _Queer Eye for the Straight Guy_.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 12, 2012)

^^^ why watch the show when you're already living it?

not that there's anything wrong with it...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for that



roadwreck said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > I fell asleep toward the end of it.
> ...


My productivity level just went to shit after discovering that link.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 17, 2012)

New episode tonight!!


----------



## envirotex (Apr 24, 2012)

Only a few things in life better than good fishin'.


----------



## Krakosky (Apr 24, 2012)

Went deep sea fishing once and the captain of the boat speared a shark. A small shark, but still a shark. Super cool experience.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 25, 2012)

Woo hoo! It's hakarl time!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 25, 2012)

That doesn't look like a small shark to me!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 25, 2012)

Definitely big enough to ruin a beach vacation...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 25, 2012)

Back on topic: Captain Elliot (Ramblin' Rose) is a moron, a tool, and a jackass. He just needs to go away.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 25, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> Back on topic: Captain Elliot (Ramblin' Rose) is a moron, a tool, and a jackass. He just needs to go away.


He seems to really suck at crab fishing.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 25, 2012)

I love how he got all ballsy with JR on the Seabrooke and then just sucked it sideways crabbing, resorting to poaching the Seabrooke's grounds. He needs a picking hook up his ass.

They are really pushing the boats with the younger cap'ns so far, aren't they?

That bit with the guy's ashes was kinda sad. I was figuring he went overboard or got crushed by a pot or something like that, to find out it was sleep apnea was a buzz kill show wise. But If I worked in that industry, going quietly in my sleep sounds like the way to go.


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 25, 2012)

VT, no matter what industry you work in - going quietly in your sleep is the way to go.

Unless of course it's the other way to go (in the sack).


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 25, 2012)

Old Joke: I want to die quietly in my sleep just like my grandfather, not screaming in terror like the other people in the car he was driving.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 25, 2012)

cdcengineer said:


> VT, no matter what industry you work in - going quietly in your sleep is the way to go.
> 
> Unless of course it's the other way to go (in the sack).


Oh no doubt, but for a show with so much made up drama, I was expecting them to say he jumped in without a life suit on to untangle a line from the anchor.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 25, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> cdcengineer said:
> 
> 
> > VT, no matter what industry you work in - going quietly in your sleep is the way to go.
> ...


[sarcasm] There's no made up drama on that show [/sarcasm]


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 25, 2012)

You just know some of it isn't in chronological order.

We need a big string to honor the old man...Oh look, we just caught 900 and they're all keepers!


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 25, 2012)

Why don't they ever show reality. Where the crew is hudled out of the capn's site smoke meth, crack or [insert drug of crabber choice here].


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 26, 2012)

Keith Colburn from the Wizard is going to be at a Kroger about a mile from my house next week as part of the Kentucky Derby Festival.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 26, 2012)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Keith Colburn from the Wizard is going to be at a Kroger about a mile from my house next week as part of the Kentucky Derby Festival.


Is he going to be selling crab legs or something. Make sure you get that dude a cup of noodles.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 26, 2012)

No, just whoring himself out like the rest of the Discovery-made idols. Can't say I blame him. Collecting an appearance fee at a grocery store has to be easier than crab fishing in the Bering Sea.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 13, 2012)

Not only is Elliot a bad crab boat captain, he is a creepy stalker. Who calls their ex-girlfriend over and over again from the middle of the Bering Sea?

Icky.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 13, 2012)

^Yeah, Elliot is a complete douche.

Junior, on the other hand, I like that guy.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 13, 2012)

My wife and I actually cheer everytime a pot comes up empty on the Ramblin Rose... :17:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 14, 2012)

I can't stand Elliot. What a whiny prick who instills no confidence in his crew.

I do like Junior though.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 16, 2013)

Dang it. What am I doing here? Can't believe I'm about to watch...


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 17, 2013)

I've been watching all season. Not sure why either. Maybe because there just doesn't seem to be anything else worth watching these days.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 17, 2013)

A new season hasn't been on Netflix for a long time, so this series is now dead to me.......


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 17, 2013)

^^^ Netflix no longer divides up the shows by season (at least the instant watch stuff). They'll just post one entry for Deadliest Catch and add the new shows to the list of episodes available.

*Disclaimer: I still watch it via DVR/Discovery Channel, so I don't know if they've added anything new or not to Netflix


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah, I know.

I _tried_ watching Moonshiners on Netflix but it was just bad. I think that's a Discovery show, right?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 17, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ Netflix no longer divides up the shows by season (at least the instant watch stuff). They'll just post one entry for Deadliest Catch and add the new shows to the list of episodes available.
> 
> *Disclaimer: I still watch it via DVR/Discovery Channel, so I don't know if they've added anything new or not to Netflix


That's where Hulu+ comes in and the other methods that shall not be named.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 17, 2013)

You still have yet to tell us your secret... hint hint


----------



## envirotex (Apr 22, 2014)

envirotex said:


> Dang it.  What am I doing here?  Can't believe I'm about to watch...


QFT


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 23, 2014)

It's on the DVR so I'll probably watch it.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 23, 2014)

Is it still running new episodes?


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 23, 2014)

Just started Season 10.

There will always be a place in my heart for Deadliest Catch, because the first time I ever saw it was in the hotel the night before I took the PE exam. At that time I was too cheap for cable.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm a creature of habit. I'll probably watch until they terminate the series.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 23, 2014)

we gave up that show one season after phil died. just too annoying to watch anymore.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 23, 2014)

I used to watch it religiously up until that same season (Phil)

after that it was just different. Of course I guess chain-smoking and not sleeping is probably not good for your health

I think VTE also really like the show


----------



## envirotex (Apr 23, 2014)

Apparently, so did Fudgey...

They had interesting twist last night...they couldn't start fishing because of the government shut down.


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 23, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I used to watch it religiously up until that same season (Phil)
> 
> after that it was just different. Of course I guess chain-smoking and not sleeping is probably not good for your health


Not to mention heavy drug use. And I don't just mean caffeine and nicotine.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 23, 2014)

I used to watch quite a bit, but that wannabe skater punk who looks like he's sponsored by 686 annoys me to no end. I know most of the series is on Netflix, but I think I've seen everything that's available on the instant watch list.


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 23, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I think VTE also really like the show


He did. I watched part of it last night and couldn't help thinking of VT.


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 23, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> I used to watch quite a bit, but that wannabe skater punk who looks like he's sponsored by 686 annoys me to no end. I know most of the series is on Netflix, but I think I've seen everything that's available on the instant watch list.




That punk used to annoy the hell out of me to back the season before last. He was way cooler last season though and I actually kind of like him now.

Also season before last I really liked Junior, but last season he showed his true colors--conniving back-stabbing traitor.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 23, 2014)

^^^ I really liked Junior too, but the end of the last season I saw he was starting down that path.

More than anything, I just want to see Josh Harris succeed with the Cornelia Marie. The rest of the boats are really just more of the same.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 23, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > I used to watch quite a bit, but that wannabe skater punk who looks like he's sponsored by 686 annoys me to no end. I know most of the series is on Netflix, but I think I've seen everything that's available on the instant watch list.
> ...


The whole Junior-Keith thing just causes me to wonder just how much distortion there is between the actual people and the perception generated by creative editing. It's not like Discovery is above tweaking things for dramatic affect.


----------



## envirotex (Apr 23, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> More than anything, I just want to see Josh Harris succeed with the Cornelia Marie. The rest of the boats are really just more of the same.




+1


----------



## akwooly (Apr 23, 2014)

envirotex said:


> Apparently, so did Fudgey...
> 
> They had interesting twist last night...they couldn't start fishing because of the government shut down.


i remember this, it was big news here.


----------



## envirotex (Apr 12, 2015)

Old DC. Captain Phil...

I don't know why I always watch.


----------

